# XVM Labs - $5/year VPS is back!



## dcdan (Jun 29, 2014)

For those folks who missed the launch of XVM Labs a few months ago, we are back in stock with two plans:

512 MB DDR3 ECC RAM
5 GB SSD RAID-10
100 GB Bandwidth on GigE
Platform: OpenVZ + KiwiVM
DC: QuadraNet (Los Angeles)
1 IPv4 (max. 4 IPv4)
$4.87 per *year*

1024 MB DDR3 ECC RAM
15 GB SSD RAID-10
300 GB Bandwidth on GigE
Platform: OpenVZ + KiwiVM
DC: QuadraNet (Los Angeles)
1 IPv4 (max. 4 IPv4)
$9.87 per *year*

Both plans can be ordered through xvmlabs.com.

Please keep in mind that this service is experimental which means possible unpredictable downtime, unscheduled maintenance, etc. We are developing a new backend for our system which would allow us to even better separate containers, which, in turn, would allow us to offer rock-bottom prices and at the same time remain profitable. The backend is in active development and XVM Labs basically runs on nightly builds.

We try our best to minimize disruptions. In the meantime, if you need more reliable service, consider using bandwagonhost.com or vpsblast.net.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 20, 2014)

At these prices it's very, very tempting; what's the uptime like on the nodes in the last 3 months?

1GB of ram yearly for less than $10!? very  close to buying, lol.


----------



## NilsX1337 (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine have been awesome!  @dcdan Any plans on expanding to more locations?


----------



## willie (Jul 20, 2014)

From http://xvmlabs.com/tos.php :

In order for us to assign an IPv4 or IPv6 address to a customer's hosting account, we must submit customer's personal information to the appropriate RIR (depending on the region).

Since when is that required for ipv6?  I thought it was just for ipv4.  Normally you get an enormous ipv6 block (like /32) and parcel them out as you see fit.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2014)

willie said:


> Since when is that required for ipv6?  I thought it was just for ipv4.  Normally you get an enormous ipv6 block (like /32) and parcel them out as you see fit.


I don't think they have IPv6 yet http://bgp.he.net/AS25820#_asinfo


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 21, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Both plans can be ordered through xvmlabs.com.


Lets say I'm brilliant and I clicked on the order button twice, and in the end just decided to pay for the two VMs just because.

Any possibility of combining the two VMs into one 1GB VM?


----------



## dcdan (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Lets say I'm brilliant and I clicked on the order button twice, and in the end just decided to pay for the two VMs just because.
> 
> Any possibility of combining the two VMs into one 1GB VM?


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## dcdan (Jul 22, 2014)

NilsX1337 said:


> Mine have been awesome!  @dcdan Any plans on expanding to more locations?


It depends on a number of things. Right now I am not ready to promise anything, but expansion is not out of question


----------

